# welcome to visit puiyinwong.com



## Puiyin (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey guys, I am a photographer doing a degree at uni an I have just made a website as my digital portfolio, so would you mind spending a few moments to go and have a look of my web and give me some comments about my work...

http://puiyinwong.com

thanks very much, you arfe most kind... :thumbup:


----------



## vonnagy (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi Puyin, thanks for sharing your work here, it looks good, you have a very good range of photography skills and interests. I hope you can share some of your work in the other sections of this forum


----------

